# New to this, thinking of egg sharing to help with my IVF



## tiger82 (May 31, 2006)

Hi, i'm having IVF treatment privately, and thinking of sharing my eggs, as it will help with the financial side of it, and also it will help someone else to be able to have a child.  It is a big decision for me to make, as how would it effect me, if i was not to fall pregnant and the other women did, there is so much to think about, and not that i wouldn't be happy for the other lady, i just feel that i would need to here from others who have donated there eggs, and there views and concerns about egg sharing, before  i make my decision, any advice would be greatful, and good luck to you all xx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello, 

Not sure of your history but I was refused to egg share as I had never been pregnant. I have since been pregnant and am more than happy to share my eggs. 

Where are you having treatment? 

Carrie


----------



## tiger82 (May 31, 2006)

Hi, Carrie, my partner had a vasectomy, we had it reversed 5yrs ago, and he has anti-bodies, which kills the sperm, before they reach my eggs, so we cannot fall pregnant naturally, i have had all my tests, and i am fine, but me and my partner have to have IVF and ICSI.


----------



## tiger82 (May 31, 2006)

I am looking into having treatment privately at the wessex fertility clinic in southampton, hopefully beginning of 2008!!!!!


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Tiger,

I have egg shared 4 times now. When we first started es, we wasn'y allowed to know whether it had worked for our recipient or not. I however was always curious as to whether it did or not. We finally got a bfp on our 4th attempt and it wasn't until after he was born that the laws changed and we could find out, well, it had worked for recipient on our 4th cycle but not previously, i was over the moon that i had helped someone else, but on reflection i am also really glad i didn't before because although i would have been pleased that i had helped someone, i know i would also have been really jealous that it had worked for them and not for me!!! Does that make sense, if so you can always ask the clinic not to tell you. I wish you all the very best of luck.

Hope that helped.

Jena


----------

